# kitless 2 sided pen



## mdwilliams999 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a request from a past customer that would like me to try and and make a 2 sided pen (like the "Teacher" pen sold by many suppliers, but the customer would like it to be all wood, and no metal ends or brass tubes.  He sent me a picture of a cheap knock off made of plastic.

I am guessing that I would need to pick up a tap and die set.  I was wondering if a set from harbor freight would be good enough.  Also, the knock off just used standard cheap plastic refills with a spring on the end, and the the refills are just nestled next to eacher in the pen tube.

Any thoughts or ideas?  If anyone is interested enough, I could send the picture the customer sent me.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mredburn (Jan 29, 2013)

On the tap and die set probably not. It would depend greatly on what you were going to tap with it.  Better to figure out what size(s) you need and get it from Victor tools at victor net.com


----------



## BSea (Jan 29, 2013)

Does he want a ballpoint, rollerball, or fountain.  If it's a fountain, then I think that doable, but a rollerball would be really  . . . . REALLY long.  A ball point could be done using the smaller refills made for the teacher pen.  And a fountain pen can use cartridges, so that would make the size manageable.

And you could use a cheap harbor freight set, but as mredburn suggests, Victor Tools is a much better option.  And if you've never made a kitless pen, this would be a really tough 1st one.

EDIT:  Do you plan on threading the wood, or are you planning on something like alumilite for inserts?


----------



## Dustygoose (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with Bob and Mike. Although another thought could be the roller cartridge


----------

